# First Timer



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Hello
I'm new to all this message board stuff and can't quite work it out so guessed bast way was to just jump in!

After 4 years of trying finally decided to go for suggested ICSI treatment in August-BFN. Couldn't quite believe it as really thought that was the solution to our problems.

At the mo am feeling v.low - sadness getting worse not better. DH and i can't decide on next move. 

Hoping being part of this site will just make me feel a little better

HHH


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi HHH,

Sorry to hear you are feeling down.  I know what you mean about sadness getting worse not better.  But you just got to hang in there.  Why not take some time out - you've had a big disappointment and if you and your dh are finding it hard to make a decision about what to do next, why not try deciding not to decide for a couple of weeks and just see how you feel then.  Sometimes it can help to take a step back from it all.

I wish I knew what else to say to make you feel better.  Only that you have come to the right place for help and support and that we are all here for you.

Thinking of you,
Olwen x


----------



## Kelly1 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hi HHH

Welcome to FF.  I am sorry to hear you sad at the moment   
You have to hang in there hun as you will begin to feel better soon.....  As Olwen said it might help to take a step back for a while.  I found that planning a holiday with hubby when i had a sad time earlier this yr really helped to focus my mind on something other than IF.
You don't even have to spend too much money, i just found it was the organising and researching on the internet that helped keep me busy.

I also decided to decorate our bedroom, which we had been meaning to do for ages.  I channelled all my negative anger, frustration and sadness into doing something good for DH and me.

After stepping back for a while, we were then able to step back onto the journey in our quest for a little bundle!!  we are currently in the midst of this quest!!

Hope you can start to feel a little better and strong enough to make decisions about the way forward.  Let me know if you ever need to chat.

Love
Kelly
xxx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Thnakyou to you for replying - hope you read this

It's good to know others understood - felt like i was going a little crazy!


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi HHH

Welcome to ff hun hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey HHH,

A huge welcome to FF!  Stick with us, I am sure you will find lots of support and advice here.

Sorry you feel down, if is a rollercoaster ride and at times not very nice.

Why don't you join the chitter chatters thread on the In Between treatment board, while you are deciding on your next move.

Laine x


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi HHH
don't worry you're perfectly normal!  well on this site you are at any rate!  We know exactly what that sadness can feel like. I know what you mean about feeling like ICSI would solve it.  It's gutting when it doesn't.  But hang on in there, we're all gonna get our babies one day.  

The girls are all absolutely right about concentrating on some other things. We've done all sorts of projects - just stuff we can do together so we can concentrate on something other than injections and rumblings in my tum.  

I've also found that taking some positive steps towards general good health for me has helped me feel more in control too - opting for a really healthy diet, getting some nice massages and acupuncture.  They all make you feel better and could actualy help with tx too.

good luck and take care of yourself, maybe see you on chitter chatters...

Claire x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi HHH,

Me and my DH are also going through a similar low period to you at the moment. But as everyone says, hang in there. You will get so much inspiration on this site.

I know that you are in between txs at the moment but there are a great gang of girls and a few men on the ICSI thread - Male Factor ICSI Part 11.

Feel free to join us. There are some of us not yet started, some with lots of hurdles along the way, some after BFN and some in the middle.

You would be very welcome.

Lots of love,

Natalie x


----------

